# Newbie here long time reader



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

From the midwest and new to dating after being married my whole life and a few years break


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM! Best of luck on your "new" dating life!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi. How's dating these days? I'm seriously dreading that.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome, I was married for 12 years before being flung back into the dating world. Some people love it, I was not a huge fan though, as a guy can get expensive and it is very time consuming but can also be exciting at times.

Regarding dating what is your plan to meet people?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

I dnt have a plan, maybe I'm just not tht into jumping back in the frying pan


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

TX time, it's not all its cut out to be, I think I mabie should just hold off on it after all I dated a neighbor guy tht wasnt really up to dateing because he wasnt divorced very long and had other things going on.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

For me dating after my long first marriage ended wasn't enjoyable at all and was a means to an end, for me that meant meeting a man I would marry. Wasn't interested in casual dates or casual sex. 

If anything happened to my now husband I wouldn't date again.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Dating after a marriage ends absolutely sucks well water!*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome to TAM

Enjoy dating but set low expectations. Prevents disappointment


----------



## Twistedheart (May 17, 2010)

it's a LOT of fun at first.....very exciting!

And after a few years it gets exhausting just thinking about it......


----------

